# IVQ - Invitrocue Limited



## System (6 November 2012)

EHG Corporation Limited was formerly known as Ellect Holdings Limited.


----------



## System (5 June 2015)

*Re: BUN - Bunuru Corporation*

On June 5th, 2015, EHG Corporation Limited (EHG) changed its name and ASX code to Bunuru Corporation Limited (BUN).


----------



## System (25 January 2016)

On January 25th, 2016, Bunuru Corporation Limited (BUN) changed its name and ASX code to Invitrocue Limited (IVQ).


----------

